# How bad is the heat?



## BostoGuy (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been offered a job and will be visiting in the Summer to get a sense of the extreme heat and whether or not I will be able to tolerate walking the dogs in the morning or at night.
How bad is it? I am excited to know.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Heat is pretty bad in the summer (38C+ and hideously humid) but you would still be able to take the dogs for a short morning/evening walk. The rest of the day they'll be stuck indoors! Extreme heats starts in May (or April, depending of who you ask and what their tolerance is) and lasts until early October.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What type of dogs do you have? Short snoutted dogs will do worse in hot weather then other dogs. 

It is pretty much horrible. Late April/early May is when the temp any time of the day becomes horrible. Until then, there is a slight change at night that makes it drop into a tolerable but still hot heat. In the middle of November, there was still 95F days.... But then after those months of heat, 95F doesn't seem SO bad.  The humidity on top of the temperature is really what makes it so terrible. 

There are some indoor dog facilities here. If you have an active breed that needs daily few km walks, then I would suggest looking into them.


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is a humorous way of looking at it!!!!! 

April 31st:

Just got transferred with work into our new home in Dubai, UAE! Now this is a city that knows how to live!! Beautiful sunny days and warm balmy evenings. What a place! I watched the sunset from a deck chair on the verandah. It was beautiful. I've finally found my home. I love it here. 

May 13th:

Really heating up. Got to 35 today. Not a problem. Live in an air-conditioned home, drive an air-conditioned car. What a pleasure to see the sun everyday like this. I'm turning into a sun worshiper. 

May 30th:

Had the backyard landscaped with tropical plants today. Lots of palms and rocks. What a breeze to maintain. No more mowing lawn for me. Another scorcher today, but I love it here.

June 10th:

The temperature hasn't been below 35 all week. How do people get used to this kind of heat? At least today it's kind of windy though. But getting used to the heat is taking longer than I expected.

July 15th:

Fell asleep by the pool. Got 3rd degree burns over 60% of my body. Missed 3 days of work. What a dumb thing to do. I learned my lesson though. Got to respect the ol' sun in a climate like this.

July 20th:

I missed Kitty (our cat) sneaking into the car when I left this morning. By the time I got to the hot car for lunch, Kitty had died and swollen up to the size of a shopping bag and stank up the $3,000 leather upholstery. I told the kids that she ran away. The car now smells like Wiskettes and cat sh*t. I learned my lesson though. No more pets in this heat. 

July 25th:

The wind sucks. It feels like a giant **** blow dryer!! And it's hot as hell. The home air-conditioner is on the blink and the AC repairman charged 500 Dirhams just to drive over and tell me he needed to order parts. 

July 30th:

Been sleeping outside by the pool for 3 nights now. Bloody 2,000,000 Dirhams house and we can't even go inside. Why did I ever come here?

August 4th:

It's 45 degrees. Finally got the ol' air-conditioner fixed today. It cost 2,000 Dirhams and gets the temperature down to 25, but the bloody humidity makes the house feel like it's about 30. Stupid repairman. I hate this stupid **** place. 

August 8th:

If another wise arse cracks, "Hot enough for you today?" I'm going to **** throttle him. **** heat! By the time I get to work the car's radiator was boiling over, my clothes are soakin **** wet, and I smell like baked cat!! 

August 9th:

Tried to run some errands after work. Wore shorts, and sat on the black leather seats in the ol' car. I thought my **** arse was on fire. I lost 2 layers of flesh and all the hair on the back of my legs and my **** arse. Now my car smells like burnt hair, fried arse, and baked cat. 

August 10th:

The weather report might as well be a **** recording. Hot and sunny. Hot and sunny. Hot and **** sunny. It's been too hot to do anything for 2 damn months and the weatherman says it might really warm up next week. Doesn't it ever rain in this damn **** place? Water rationing will be next, so my 5,000 Dirhams worth of palms just might dry up and blow into the **** pool. Even the palms can't live in this **** heat. 

August 14th:

Welcome to HELL!!! Temperature got to 48 today. Now the air-conditioner's gone in my car. The repairman came to fix it and said, "Hot enough for you today?" My wife had to spend the 7,000 Dirham mortgage payment to bail my arse out of jail for assaulting the stupid f***er. F**k Dubai! What kind of a sick demented **** idiot would want to live here?


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Haha...thanks for the laugh! Classic!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

July and August are hell. It is so hot at night the restaurants close the outside eating areas. Mid September it drops below 40C again and it actually feels cool!! The sea is too hot to swim in. Swimming pools have to be chilled.
This August will be worse as it is also Ramadan so no drinking in public. It is a problem for people like me who spend alot of time in their car (have to duck down to drink some water).
Take the heat seriously - drink loads of water and chilled water in your car (in a chiller). First year I was here I drank out of a plastic bottle left in my car and scolded my month. Anything left in your car will melt. Never leave the dogs in the car, even for a very short time.


----------



## BostoGuy (Mar 25, 2011)

*really? i can't have my dogs stay in all day. can't i let them out for a quick run ?*



stuartmatthewson said:


> Here is a humorous way of looking at it!!!!!
> 
> April 31st:
> 
> ...


----------

